# OT I got a new kitten



## rabbitluvr04 (Mar 20, 2005)

I got a new kitten, she is a Russian blue. Can Ie-mail a picture to one of you so you can resize it for me  It wontlet me do it on my computer.:?:X


----------



## Lassie (Mar 20, 2005)

I think I can probly do it . How come it won't let u do it. Delia


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have no idea. Please help me I really want everyone to see, she is adorable.


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## DazedAConfused (Mar 20, 2005)

Congrats on your new baby!! She is just absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Lassie (Mar 20, 2005)

She is cute. What did u name her? Delia


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Mar 20, 2005)

I dont know what we are going to name her yetbecause we got her on Friday, Any name suggestions? Thanks for thecomplements on my new baby!


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Mar 20, 2005)

can someone resize it to fit my avatar for me?


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

Hope you like it


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

Also did this one...


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

One more


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you so MUCH! How do I set it as the avatar?


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

BTW, your kitty is an absolute doll, very precious!


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you so much lanna21974 and m.e ! you are all so helpful and I LOVE my new avatar! THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

First, save the pic to your computer. Click onthe "My Account" button in the top right part of your screen, and thenclick the button that says "Avatar". Browse your computer and choosethe photo, then click "Upload". If it doesn't show up right away holddown the "Ctrl" and click the refresh button on your browser.

**edit** glad to see you got it


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 20, 2005)

How cute! 

Cat names?

Jasmine, Cheyanne, Lacey, Callie, Kitty? 

I'm not good with names...


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Mar 20, 2005)

any more kitty names?


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

Perhaps something Russian?

http://www.babynameworld.com/russian-girl.asp

I like:

Kisa - "kitty"

Kiska - "pure"


----------



## DazedAConfused (Mar 20, 2005)

Saugwa 

Nikita

Cami

Milly

Sassy

Nala

Sadie


Devine


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 20, 2005)

What a cutie pie!

How about 'smokey'? I know, I know, it's not very original is it? 

hmmmmm:?, i'll have to think about a name...


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a Doll!

How about

Misty-Tempest-Precious

Tina

Lyndsy I was thinking Smoky too


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 20, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> How about 'smokey'? I know, I know, it's not very original is it?


Smonkey ..........Ha ha. Sorry it's getting late.



*Charcoal *because your picture looks like a charcoal drawing.

Rainbows!


----------

